# Car Solution's Video Interface for RCD510 Delphi (USA version)



## m4f1050 (Mar 14, 2013)

Has anybody had any luck with these? I installed it on an RCD 510 AF version and first thing I noticed was touch panel wasn't working. Next thing I noticed was the buttons were acting weird, not like they were supposed to. After a while my radio shut off, never came back on.

Long story short, instructions are like put together vaguely, pictures show an older model (I am guessing AC since I opened my AC version and interior looked like the ones on the instructions) and then after investigating further, the touch panel connector they show it connected backwards, where the contact points towards the plastic that are supposed to push them to the cable's contact. See picture #1.

There is a connector called J8 and in instructions it shows it connected to where it looks like the same instructions it says to connect with orange cable (which I didn't get) to keypad's ground. See picture #2.

I didn't want to risk my AC version, so I left it alone until they post better instructions and they fix the touch screen and buttons issue. After the 1st time I installed it I uninstalled it and the radio worked fine. I then proceed to install it a 2nd time following the instructions on their website and got the same results until the radio stopped working.

Another thing to note is the RGB input lacks the Left/Right audio so when you buy their Navigation units you can't use the audio??? I am very VERY disappointed on Car Solutions and their lack of good instructions. They won't post my forum posts either, see picture #3 of my post and when you click on it see picture #4 where it says it doesn't exist. I saw other posts on their forum of users complaining about the instructions also, but I decided to give it a go...with no luck.

NOTE: I spent well over $800 and REGRET every bit of it. Don't do the same mistake I did, at least don't get their video interface for the Delphi (US) model.


Picture #1












Picture #2












Picture #3












Picture #4


----------



## m4f1050 (Mar 14, 2013)

*Hah...*

Well, someone at Car Solutions saw this post, they approved 1 of my 5 posts, only the one about the instructions (the one I showed on picture #3. But 4 other posts are still missing!) Nice eh?

They even sent me the wrong cable for what it's supposed to be a USB interface for the radio's touchscreen (is it even USB on our radios?)

Anyways, check out their forums, only 1 post of my 5 posts show up...heh

If they don't reimburse me my radio I will post EVERYWHERE my bad experience hoping nobody makes the same mistake I did and buy that video interface.


EDIT: NOTICE how they don't show the picture of the Sirius enabled RCD-510 Delphi radio (US version) on their website like they do on the NON-Delphi one.


----------



## m4f1050 (Mar 14, 2013)

*Comments now require approval! They saw I commented and now commnts require approval!*

Comments now require approval! They saw I commented and now commets require approval!

Here is what I commented:


```
Can everybody please go to:
http://car-solutions.com/en/car-video-interface-for-volkswagen-with-rcd-510-delphi-head-unit.php

And do a screen capture, then download the instructions on that page:
http://car-solutions.com/nfs/product/823266/file/User_manual_for_Volkswagen_RCD510_DELPHI_video_interface.pdf

Open the instructions and tell me if you see same sub board and if instructions match on what's on the web site?
I didn't even get a remote with my video interface. I damaged a 1K0 035 180 AF and you all know how expensive
these are, Car Solutions will not replace my radio, even though their website and instructions do not match.

In case they already fixed their website or instructinos, get them here:

Website screen capture:
http://xtreme-toyz.net/cs/different_video_interface.jpg

Instructions:
http://xtreme-toyz.net/cs/User_manual_for_Volkswagen_RCD510_DELPHI_video_interface.pdf

Please be careful as I checked on their forums and 2 posts including me out of 5 are from their shipping
department sending wrong units, but instructions match the video interface I received, you can see the picture
here of my sub board that match the instruction pdf so I don't see how they sent wrong interface unless either
their instructions are wrong OR the website that shows parts is wrong, will post back if they take action on their
mistake and replace my radio:

Sub board and video interface I received:
http://xtreme-toyz.net/cs/sub_board.jpg
http://xtreme-toyz.net/cs/video_interface.jpg
```
They messed up and now they won't replace my radio for their mistake! BEWARE WITH CAR SOLUTIONS please! You know how expensive these radios are!

My comment requiring approval now...it didn't used to...









Package content screenshot:










PLEASE BEWARE!!! I lost $450 on an RCD-510 1K0 035 180 AF they don't want to replace, and I know you don't want to end up in my situation as well.



NOTE: If they don't replace my radio and (IF THEY DID SEND THE WRONG INTERFACE meaning instructions are not RIGHT) I am going to *EVERY* VW forum and posting these findings. I am sure EVERYBODY will be happy to know what kind of company they would be dealing with if they do decide to use them.


----------



## GTINC (Jan 28, 2005)

Your own posted pictures prove you cracked open the unit. Why would they replace a unit you violated?


----------



## Car Solutions (Apr 19, 2013)

Hello!
I’m the representative of Car Solutions online store and I’m here to clear up the situation.

First of all, dear Mr. m4f1050, it was not very nice of you to send us dozens of emails first explaining your problem and then writing bad things on our website and threatening that you would tell everybody how bad our company is even though the final answer has not been yet provided to you.

Then as far as the situation is concerned.


1.	We have carefully checked your pictures and video with our tech support and with the supplier and came to a conclusion that you have received correct box with the correct sub-board and the cable set. And the manual fully corresponds to the equipment you received.
2. We informed the manufacturer of the problem you faced, and they came to conclusion that you probably had the imprudence to change the polarity of the FPC cable, what consequently caused the crash of your radio. It means that the problem with your head unit has been possibly induced by the wrong connection of the interface.
3.	You sent us the video. Judging it we can say that you are installing the devices incorrectly. First of all the ignition is on when you connect and disconnect the devices (which is strongly prohibited). On the page 15 of our manual it is clearly stated that Ignition key should be taken off before starting the installation.
4. The warranty does not cover any problems caused by user’s mistake or carelessness, which again is stated on the page 15 of the manual.
5.	None of your posts was deleted on our forum, please don’t misinform the people. Here it is http://forum.car-solutions.com/viewtopic.php?f=606&t=8711


HOWEVER, taking into account the situation that occurred and the fact that you're the first customer, to whom this has happened, we offer you completely FREE of charge repair of your head unit. Only the shipping cost to Ukraine (where our technical department is situated) and back should be at your cost.


----------



## m4f1050 (Mar 14, 2013)

Car Solutions said:


> Hello!
> I’m the representative of Car Solutions online store and I’m here to clear up the situation.
> 
> First of all, dear Mr. m4f1050, it was not very nice of you to send us dozens of emails first explaining your problem and then writing bad things on our website and threatening that you would tell everybody how bad our company is even though the final answer has not been yet provided to you.
> ...


Thank you for answering my emails and for offering to get my radio fixed. I still need technical support because I bought another radio and I want to install this video interface and I did notice a 2nd instruction posted on your website ver 1.1 it wasn't there before, and it seems to be the package I received. This one does not include the orange cable but I am now even more confused with a cable you call "button cable" the black one that looks like it connects to J8 on the sub board? Another note, there are *SEVERAL* RCD510 DELPHI units. In the US we have the 1K0035180AC (AD, AE & AF) that has the SiriusXM satelite radio. There are other RCD510 DELPHI radios, like the 3C8035195, there is also the 56D035190A, also the 5ND035195, also the 5ND035190A. To me it seems like they have different main boards and button controllers. I noticed I got a mode switch with the video interface and I would like to not mess with the stock buttons at all. Is it possible? Where can I get technical support? Also, I noticed on the instructions the touchscreen ribbon cable has contacts facing up, which makes no contact on the extension cable, I tested this with an ohm meter myself. It needs to be in the other direction with the contacts facing down to match the extension cable where contacts can meet. Can you please let us know what model RCD-510 you guys connected the video interface to? I did not see the SiriusXM receiver on the pictures in the instructions so I am assuming it wasn't a 1K0035180AC (or AD,AE,AF)

I have a few questions:

1. Can we not wire to the stock buttons at all? (the orange cable or the black cable that goes to J8)
2. Can you add audio to the RGB input that way if we get the CS9900 navi box (which I did) we can plug the RGB audio out included in the cable so we can listen to the navigation software or any android app that you mentioned it will run all the ones I listed. (Pandora, Plex, Netflix, XiiaLive)
3. We have bluetooth modules on ours, if someone calls but we are using any other input on the video interface will it stop the audio and work normal and be able to receive and make calls?
4. Can we get one of the FFC cables shorter that way we dont have to bend the long one when using the extension?

Oh, and my car *ALWAYS* have the radio with power, so no matter if you have the key inserted or not it will always have 12v running through them. (What you mention IGNITION) Without the key you can still power up the radio. (at least on my 2010 VW cc I can not sure if others are the same, I believe they are) 

So to summarize it, there is more than 1 RCD-510 DELPHI radio and I think your product is AWESOME, but please try to test it on all the devices because these units are expensive here in the US. I bought another unit to do more testing but I need those questions answered please!!!

I would like to post 5 different RCD510 units. And maybe this may help clarify some doubts.

My version (USA version): 1K0035180AC, 1K0035180AD, 1K0035180AE, 1K0035180AF (aka RCD-510 Premium 8)


















And there are (to my knowledge, they may even be more but not sure if DELPHI)

Other versions: 3C8035195


















And this one also: 56D035190 (aka RCD510+), 5ND035190A, 5ND035195
















m

















I already spoke with customer support/Gregory and I am willing to send a 1k0035180ac radio to get this video interface up and running on our USA version! I bought the product, seen it in person and I think it way superior to what they sell out there. I know I have been imprudent and spoke negative things about car solutions, but have NOTHING bad to say about their equipment, it is very well designed and honestly, I think the best when it comes to integrating video/audio to your head unit. Just that one minor detail....VW has several DELPHI units.  Again, accept my apologies and lets please make this work


----------



## Car Solutions (Apr 19, 2013)

m4f1050 said:


> 1. Can we not wire to the stock buttons at all? (the orange cable or the black cable that goes to J8)


 You have the possibility not to connect it. It is not obligatory. Now it is the black cable with the connector. 


m4f1050 said:


> 2.Can you add audio to the RGB input that way if we get the CS9900 navi box (which I did) we can plug the RGB audio out included in the cable so we can listen to the navigation software or any android app that you mentioned it will run all the ones I listed. (Pandora, Plex, Netflix, XiiaLive)


 Such option is not provided by the developer 


m4f1050 said:


> 3. We have bluetooth modules on ours, if someone calls but we are using any other input on the video interface will it stop the audio and work normal and be able to receive and make calls?


 The current version of the device does not provide the possibility to pair up the phone via Bluetooth. 


m4f1050 said:


> 4. Can we get one of the FFC cables shorter that way we dont have to bend the long one when using the extension?


 No, these cables are unified and used in different video interfaces. The length depends on the situation. 



m4f1050 said:


> I would like to post 5 different RCD510 units. And maybe this may help clarify some doubts.


 Yes, there are several versions of RCD510 Delphi, however, they are all the same inside (according to our information). Only the buttons position may differ.


----------



## m4f1050 (Mar 14, 2013)

Car Solutions said:


> Yes, there are several versions of RCD510 Delphi, however, they are all the same inside (according to our information). Only the buttons position may differ.


 Well I was able to wire a new 1K0 035 180 AE I bought **WITHOUT** the stock button cable. I do not recommend you include this wiring on the RCD510 DELPHI (USA version, THESE HAVE SiriusXM receivers in them) because it was making my radio all crazy, the buttons would not work properly and neither the touchscreen. I wired the new radio **WITHOUT** this cable and everything works perfectly. You have to remember, this is electronics = data through electricity, not all radios send same signal even though they have same connections! I am sending the damaged radio tomorrow via EMS because it's too expensive via FedEx or DHL. 

BTW, when I tried to use the RGB from the CS9900 to the video inteface I got such bad and crappy graphics I had to switch it over to RCA input. How can I configure it to work with RGB? The CS9900 has no dip switches and the dip switches on the video interface only lets you turn on or off inputs. I tried I think ALL the resolutions available in the Display settings on the CS9900. I did notice there is a WPSetup folder with a settings.txt file and that's where it stores the video information? Do you have a good one I can use that works and it uses the real resolution of this screen? 


NOTE: Click on Image to view SUPERSIZED image.  


Rear view emblem camera: 

 


In-Car Audiovox Blu-ray player: 

 


CS9900 Android Navi box:


----------

